# Snow



## maineharvest (Apr 1, 2011)

Is this some kind of joke!!??  We just started having temps in the 40s wahoo, the birds were coming back up from down south, the snow all melted, and now look at this!!!!  Some parts of the state are getting over a foot of snow.  Just when I think its time to start the outdoor crop we get another snow storm.  Anybody else feelin this weather?


----------



## frankcos (Apr 1, 2011)

I woke up to 4" of snow here in Massachusetts. I could finally see my yard, not anymore. This is a very cruel April Fools joke.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 1, 2011)

I have to go help a friend move today too.  They couldnt have picked a worse day for that.


----------



## EDGY (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, Mother Nature always seems to throw one "winter's last gasp" storm.
Fear not, just a couple more weeks...
Besides, Maine only has two seasons (winter and almost winter!!).
Ayup, I grew up in Maine (Harpswell). Although, until this winter, it seemed they were getting more ice storms than snowstorms than we did when I was a kid (down east, anyways).
My mom went 14 days without power a couple winters ago due to the ice.
Her - " It's only 28 degrees in the house, it's 34 degrees OUTSIDE!!"
Me - "Open the windows and let that warm air in!!"
I DO try to be helpful!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 1, 2011)

it will hit 60 F here this weekend in my balmy little section of Canada.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 1, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Is this some kind of joke!!?? We just started having temps in the 40s wahoo, the birds were coming back up from down south, the snow all melted, and now look at this!!!! Some parts of the state are getting over a foot of snow. Just when I think its time to start the outdoor crop we get another snow storm. Anybody else feelin this weather?


 
Yep, this is the biggest storm this late in the season that I can remember. Kinda depressing but it won't last long, rain forcasted for this coming Tuesday so all will be gone after that, (I hope), the temps will be rising after this weekend as well and that should help. Today, I will be cooped up and do some house, garage cleaning and organizing. Maybe even tie some flies for the coming fishing season. I came across a pattern that worked extremely well for salmon last year and will stock up on those before the season really kicks in.


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2011)

We've been having the same type of winter here in Minnesota, but it's not unusual for us. We can't even think of growing anything outside till mid-may. We also are limited to two seasons...winter and road repair.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't say anything bout Maine but the "snow" title got me.

Snowboarding in Tahoe this week lifts were only 10 feet over the snow...could jump off anywhere. Crazy.

Hope ya get a quick melt for the outdoor ladies!


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Can't say anything bout Maine but the "snow" title got me.
> 
> Snowboarding in Tahoe this week lifts were only 10 feet over the snow...could jump off anywhere. Crazy.
> 
> Hope ya get a quick melt for the outdoor ladies!


 


You were'nt ridding that little dog were you??


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 1, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> You were'nt ridding that little dog were you??


He doesn't like the snow. Strictly for pools and hillbombs...won't do stairs neither!


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 1, 2011)

can your dog grind rails?


----------



## tcbud (Apr 1, 2011)

A week ago, snow was forecast here (didnt get any though), yesterday we almost hit eighty!  Took the day and went fishing on the lake, got fish too!

Sorry to hear about more snow for you all back East.  Possibly 80 today here!  Gonna head for the shooting range and do some plinking.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 1, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> can your dog grind rails?


Too old for that Pools, bowls, hills and trips to 7/11


----------



## Hippieholly420420 (Apr 1, 2011)

Love those pictures. Very pretty, but the only snow i like to see are in the pictures lol. Haven't had much here, but April is usually really bad for us. The last few years we've been getting a big one that has dumped up to 6 feet in some places. That's never any fun.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 2, 2011)

My back is a little sore this mornin and I gotta get back outside to finish clearing the snow in my driveway and the pile that slid off the roof is about 2 1/2 feet deep, packed and keeping me from sleeping any more. I had to give it up yesterday as I thought I might give myself another heart attack. This stuff is brutal on the body and the snowblower. I could feel the blower want to give up. I think it's time for a new belt but not sure if I'll be able to find one on the weekend. I'm seriously thinking about putting heat pipes in the ground. That would solve the problem but the cost might be prohibitive.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 2, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> A week ago, snow was forecast here (didnt get any though), yesterday we almost hit eighty!  Took the day and went fishing on the lake, got fish too!
> 
> Sorry to hear about more snow for you all back East.  Possibly 80 today here!  Gonna head for the shooting range and do some plinking.


 
Thanks TC.  NOT!  Do you have to rub it in?


----------



## niteshft (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I survived the snow, my driveway is done. How about you maineharvest?


----------

